
Broadword Implementation of Rank/Select Queries [pdf] - tjalfi
http://vigna.di.unimi.it/ftp/papers/Broadword.pdf
======
dgacmu
This paper was first published in 2008 (and has since been beaten several
times over by more modern techniques). a quick glance doesn't suggest that
there's anything obviously new in this version, is there a reason it has a new
date?

Original:
[https://dl.acm.org/doi/10.5555/1788888.1788900](https://dl.acm.org/doi/10.5555/1788888.1788900)

to those curious about this area, one of the most recent and fastest results
is this one from pandey et al:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1706.00990](https://arxiv.org/abs/1706.00990)

